# TTOC discounts?



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

Hi,

does anyone know if the TT-shop offers discounts to TTOC members? I have been a member for a while now (no. 440) and have bought loads of stuff from them. Never been offered a discount, but i have never asked!

Also, where else can you use the TTOC for a discount?

Thanks for any info. Hope i havent missed out on a big discount :? (I am scottish after all....) :lol: :lol:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

smuTTy - thanks for your post. We are in the final stages of preparing our new website for launch. This will provide an updated list of suppliers and the process for obtaining the TTOC discount code. In the meantime please use the sticky thread on this board to find suppliers who discount.

Louise


----------

